# Golden Bicycle



## pretty (Apr 11, 2013)

What’s the most luxurious bicycle in the world?Someone asked that how much for the most expensive bicycle in the earth?Most of people said that it is about 10w RMB.The truthy is not that.It is just about  the price that traditional mountain bike.It is right that most of big company bike manufacturers produce some top class level mountain bikes.Hundreds of thousands of price make riders difficult to accept.Today i wanna introduce a bike that is designed by LU MA NI Co.,LTD which come from Sweden.It is really the ultimate luxury,that is called “gold bicycle”.


Carbon tubular wheels
carbon frame
Fixed gear wheelset
Fixed gear wheelset
Carbon tubular wheels
Carbon Tubular Wheels
carbon frame
Fixed Wheelset
Fixed Wheel Bicycle
Fixed Gear Bike Wheels
Carbon Fixie Wheels
F
ixed Gear Rims


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Today I would like to introduce this post to the trash bin.....


----------

